# crossbows for 3D



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

To each his own.I think this will open the door for people that would not be able to enjoy the world of 3-d.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the crossbow in the archery community needs to be welcomed! It WILL help keep our archery sport alive by member investing in the clubs! The clubs will need to upgrade equipment which will result in a better shoot for you also! 

Yeh they make alot of noise when they shoot but i have had 1 or 2 in my indoor club all winter and i got used to the bang 

Funny to see xbow shooters target panic! if everyone just puts very strict rules in place then everyone will be safe!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Hadn't heard that. Gonna have to check out the ASA site. Are they expecting the ASA affiliated clubs to follow?


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

It is not yet on the ASA website. I have been told by the ASA that this is going to be a "test run or trial" to see what kind of response they get.
This can be nothing but good for all archers. The more competitors and or hunters we have in any class or season is nothing but good. Our sport is under atack from outsiders on a daily basis, so the more people we have the stronger our voice.
Lets stick together guys and girls and support any and all forms of our great sport.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

just a few things to think about
1. most 3D shooters spend around 10 bucks on arrows
2. crossbow shooters spend 3 or 4 bucks and buy there stuff at wal mart, do you want your acc,fatboys,goldtips trashed by crossbows?
3.ever been around a crossbow hunter walking a logging road they walk with it cocked and loaded, will they walk at a 3D shoot with it cocked?
4.do you think it is fair for crossbow shooters to be able to shoot 300 fps and you can only shoot 280?
5.I have nothing against crossbows for what they are designed for but have had a couple of deals that were very unsafe!
6. what about practice targets at asa do you want to shoot beside them?
7. what about practice bags at asa do you want to shoot beside them-not me!
8. if it was for veterans or someone who is disabled or a soilder who fought for our country and was combat wounded but not for the average joe!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

And you think the clubs complain alot about large diameter arrows and target damage now, wait until those same targets get pounded with crossbow bolts, that'll really get the riled up.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

That's great to hear. I hope it works out. I only shoot a crossbow because it's alot more fun to shoot for me. 3D archery with a crossbow for me. :darkbeer:


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I own a xbow, and have a number of compound bows and stickbows. While I usually shoot 3Ds with my regular archery equipment, I also have used my xbow.

I think it is fun, and feel others will enjoy as well.

Cold Weather


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

It's a good thing. 8 years ago my buddy and I went to our first shoot with our crossbows. By the next shoot we had bows. Since then we have bought at least 20 bows between us, shoot the nationals and world championship, and have got 6 new people shooting bows. If I was not allowed to shot with my xbow I would have never discovered archery with a compound bow.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I have shot with guys that shoot a xbow I see no way their unsafe they cock it at the target. they are no more accurate then a compound as for target damage don't see that either. see more junk targets that all bows shoot through . they try to blame the x bow guys but in reality their not putting the money back into targets .
as for walmart arrows I haven't seen that either from the shooters that shoot regularly at shoots.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

There is a post from Mike on the ASA forums. They are very specific about what they are going to allow and the rules that they must follow. If my wife will ever get cleared to start shooting again, we will be at London. Guess we'll see how it goes then. I wonder if they are actually gonna make them shoot through the chornos...


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> just a few things to think about
> 1. most 3D shooters spend around 10 bucks on arrows
> 2. crossbow shooters spend 3 or 4 bucks and buy there stuff at wal mart, do you want your acc,fatboys,goldtips trashed by crossbows?
> 3.ever been around a crossbow hunter walking a logging road they walk with it cocked and loaded, will they walk at a 3D shoot with it cocked?
> ...



:thumbs_up


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> just a few things to think about
> 1. most 3D shooters spend around 10 bucks on arrows
> 2. crossbow shooters spend 3 or 4 bucks and buy there stuff at wal mart, do you want your acc,fatboys,goldtips trashed by crossbows?
> You will probably not be in the same group with crossbow shooters.
> ...


If you don't like crossbows for whatever reason, then OK, don't like them. But don't spread misinformation.

Crossbows are safe and do not damage targets any more than compound bows. It's just a different way of shooting an arrow.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I did not spread misinformation! Ever saw a bowhunter shoot at a deer out of the cab of a truck, crossbow shooters love to do this because there is no bang! however poaching is like cheating it happens. A freind of mine was almost shot by a guy shooting his x bow out of a truck window. some of you guys and gals may see x bows at 3D shoots but not in my area as our insurance will not permit it


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ASA is a extremely well organized organization, I'm sure Mike has put plenty of planning in place to accommodate cross bows at the Pro Ams. I have no problem with those that choose to shoot them, this gives individuals "young & old" an opportunity to participate, and grow the sport of archery, bring em in...


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

not a fan of x-bows. 99% of the x-bow shooters around here are your ******* night hunters.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I have a question: What does illegally hunting with crossbows have to do with shooting 3D? Answer: *Abolutely nothing!* I've seen some real morons shooting compound bows. Does that mean they need to be outlawed from 3d shoots as well? If you don't want a crossbow shooter from hitting your arrows then don't shoot in a group with them.

As for the comment about 289 fps vs 300 fps, what about those of us that shoot 270 fps vs 320+ at an IBO shoot? These negative comments sound like they're from a couple of anti-crossbow AT'ers that have been banned or received lengthy time-outs. Nothing like stirring up alot of crap for no reason.

There is nothing wrong with crossbows. I shot next to one during the winter in our JOAD club. The young man shooting it set a new record at Louisville this year. 

Bottom line is if you don't like shooting with crossbow shooters then DON"T SHOOT!

BTW, I do not have a crossbow, yet...:darkbeer:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

what does illegaly hunting with x-bows have to do with 3d? ALOT. I don't want someone like that shooting a x-bow on a course where me and my family are shooting. Are all x-bow shooters like that? No, but everyone of them i know is. Maybe it's just the part of the country i'm from. As far as morons with bows being banned also. YES, ban them also. Most people that shoot a x-bow do it because they are to lazy to put in the effort to learn to shoot a bow. I said most, not all.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

I know 3Dblackncamo. He is not a crap stirrer. Me and my family have attended many of the same shoots with him. If anything he IS looking at the safety issue. Where we shoot there is alot of kids that shoot. And trust me there is alot of ******* idiots in our area. As for me, I would be afraid those idiots would think it was ok for them to show up at our clubs to shoot. Would you want some moron shooting around your little ones? Sure, compound bows can be and are just as dangerous in the wrong hands. But if you could stop a dangerous situation from happening, why wouldnt you?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

ANGEL said:


> I know 3Dblackncamo. He is not a crap stirrer. Me and my family have attended many of the same shoots with him. If anything he IS looking at the safety issue. Where we shoot there is alot of kids that shoot. And trust me there is alot of ******* idiots in our area. As for me, I would be afraid those idiots would think it was ok for them to show up at our clubs to shoot. Would you want some moron shooting around your little ones? Sure, compound bows can be and are just as dangerous in the wrong hands. But if you could stop a dangerous situation from happening, why wouldnt you?


Sounds like while shooting with him he has brain washed you. You should not stereo type all crossbow shooters with the bad ones you know. I would not want my kids to shoot around morons either the funny thing is it just mite be you.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> I know 3Dblackncamo. He is not a crap stirrer. Me and my family have attended many of the same shoots with him. If anything he IS looking at the safety issue. Where we shoot there is alot of kids that shoot. And trust me there is alot of ******* idiots in our area. As for me, I would be afraid those idiots would think it was ok for them to show up at our clubs to shoot. Would you want some moron shooting around your little ones? Sure, compound bows can be and are just as dangerous in the wrong hands. But if you could stop a dangerous situation from happening, why wouldnt you?


Wow... bigot much? So you would rather turn the "******* idiots" ,aka X-bow shooters, away instead of maybe allowing them to come and shoot, teach them some safety and... oh I don't know... expand the sport you obviously enjoy? Hooray for elitism out of the mouth of another archer/bowhunter! Some folks need a filter between their brain and their lips.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm all for it. If you begin to discriminate against any form of archery you will begin to kill the sport.


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

Why not, it will bring more people to the shoots, more money for the clubs and a more diverse shoot. I love it go ASA you rock!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Did I say ALL? I dont recal saying that. Maybe someone needs to re read my post before they jump the gun. I also said that compounds can be just as dangerous in the wrong hands! 
As for teaching x-bow shooters safety, I am the wrong person for the job. I have never shot a x-bow. So I would not attempt to teach someone about something I know little about opperating. 
As for a compound You bet. I have two daughters I am teaching the great sport of archery, as well as all safety issues. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> Did I say ALL? I dont recal saying that. Maybe someone needs to re read my post before they jump the gun. I also said that compounds can be just as dangerous in the wrong hands!
> As for teaching x-bow shooters safety, I am the wrong person for the job. I have never shot a x-bow. So I would not attempt to teach someone about something I know little about opperating.
> As for a compound You bet. I have two daughters I am teaching the great sport of archery, as well as all safety issues.
> Have a great day.


So you have admittedly never shot a crossbow but question the safety issues caused by crossbows...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> just a few things to think about
> 1. most 3D shooters spend around 10 bucks on arrowsSo?
> 2. crossbow shooters spend 3 or 4 bucks and buy there stuff at wal mart, do you want your acc,fatboys,goldtips trashed by crossbows?They will be shooting in their own groups with other crossbow shooters, I am not worried in the least bit about getting my stuff trashed by them. Even if there was a crossbow shooter in my group they will not trash my arrows any worse than the compound guys already do. :sad: Heck, at this past ASA I had 3 arrows trashed, and one of those was trashed by a knitting needle thin Carbon Express Nano. The last thing I am worried about is additional arrows getting trashed by people that will not even be shooting on my targets. Trashed arrows is part of the game in the ASA, regardless of who you are shooting with.
> 3.ever been around a crossbow hunter walking a logging road they walk with it cocked and loaded, will they walk at a 3D shoot with it cocked?I have not read the rules, but if they are similar to the IBO rules the crossbows can not be cocked until the shooter is on the stake, worrying over nothing here.
> ...





3Dblackncamo said:


> I did not spread misinformation! Ever saw a bowhunter shoot at a deer out of the cab of a truck, crossbow shooters love to do this because there is no bang! however poaching is like cheating it happens. A freind of mine was almost shot by a guy shooting his x bow out of a truck window. some of you guys and gals may see x bows at 3D shoots but not in my area as our insurance will not permit it


Actually, plenty of disinformation being spread there. 

Yes, I have actually seen someone shoot their bow out of the cab of a truck. I have seen and known about guys shooting their compounds at night with a light at deer. So, should all compounders be lumped in together? No bang? The average crossbow is much louder than a compound. Besides, unless you have some statistical proof that crossbowers are more likely to be poachers, this is all speculation and conjecture. Disinformation.

If the clubs have insurance through IBO, ASA, or NFAA then yes, they are covered through insurance. I would hazard a guess that any insurance underwriter would cover crossbows just like they cover compounds and trad bows. Disinformation.

Personally, I can not stand crossbows. Having said that, I can see no valid reason to keep them off the ranges in their own class.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I think this opens our sport up to more individuals...If we as a whole want our sport to grow and expand and get more people invovled then we need to not be so narrow minded about who we allow in the sport. As far as concerns about your arrows as opposed to theirs....well you risk getting your arrow blown up no matter whose's shooting. Not only that but I'm sure they will group them together just like they do the other classes.


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

Im not going to name names. However there seems to be alot of people here makeing decisions and statements, about something they admit to knowing very little about. Something about that just doesnt sit well with me.
I have been very lucky in my life in the outdoors. I have been paid to hunt, compete, teach, and represent many forms of archery. Weather it be compounds or crossbows, I have used and enjoy both. I have hunted and competed with some of the best in the world, and a first class outdoorsman is a first class outdoorsman regardless of the equipment they chose to use.
Most all of the people I have met at many ASA/IBO events have been just that, and I dont see crossbows changing that.
I for one see this as a great thing. I also will volunteer my time and efforts to help anyone that actualy has a open mind, and would like to better understand crossbows.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> I did not spread misinformation! Ever saw a bowhunter shoot at a deer out of the cab of a truck, crossbow shooters love to do this because there is no bang! however poaching is like cheating it happens. A freind of mine was almost shot by a guy shooting his x bow out of a truck window. some of you guys and gals may see x bows at 3D shoots but not in my area as our insurance will not permit it



I'm sorry, but really???? Are you honestly trying to say that if I was to purchase a crossbow I'd suddenly be out shooting at deer from my truck window? Ok you're seriously getting the person behind the weapon confused with the weapon. And yes I've seen guys who have shot at deer with a bow from the back of a pick-up, yes I know of someone who was arrested for that. And yes they were prosecuted as a poacher. Do I know of someone who hunts ethically and safely with a crossbow? YES and chances are so do you. I honestly can't believe the ignorance of some people or what they try to use to argue their cases but you sir have not done a thing to help your case with the above statement.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> I know 3Dblackncamo. He is not a crap stirrer. Me and my family have attended many of the same shoots with him. If anything he IS looking at the safety issue. Where we shoot there is alot of kids that shoot. And trust me there is alot of ******* idiots in our area. As for me, I would be afraid those idiots would think it was ok for them to show up at our clubs to shoot. Would you want some moron shooting around your little ones? Sure, compound bows can be and are just as dangerous in the wrong hands. But if you could stop a dangerous situation from happening, why wouldnt you?


Well then put your bow down, don't ever step foot on a 3d course again. Oh and you might as well give up your drivers license. Honestly people let's put some common sense into our thinking. This is a dangerous sport, we all rely on our fellow archer to follow the correct rules and be safe while out on the course. A crossbow in the hands of a respectful archer is no more dangerous then a compound bow in those same hands, however if you put either in the hands of someone who is unsafe....they'll both be just as dangerous. If have people who you're afraid would be unsafe then that is up to the individual club and the archers on the course to educate them on the correct and proper way to safely shoot a 3d course. 


Eliminating a whole group of archers based on fears that some "morons" will show up and blast through a course with no cares is just insane. If we applied that to all aspects of our sport then as I stated we might as well just stay home.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

I have heard this argument somewhere before.
Oh yeah, in the 1960's.

Exact same argument about the COMPOUND BOW, almost word for word. I was even told that I would be banished from the group I shot and hunted with if I ever bought one. Things never seem to change., we better get the compound shooters off the courses also.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> So you have admittedly never shot a crossbow but question the safety issues caused by crossbows...


I myself have not shot one, but have family that has and ownes them. They are unable to pull a compound because of injuries. So, Yes, I have been around x-bows and have some knowledge of them, but not enough that I would attempt to try to teach anyone how to use one.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

What is so wrong about a Xbow? One of my best friends blowed out his shoulder and had to have is fixed. After 6 months the Doctor told him he will never be able to shoot a bow again. So he went and got a Striker Xbow and LOVE'S IT!! I took him on the last 3D shoot I had this past weekend and he had a ball. The club didnt have a problem with it and no one else had a problem with it. So what is everyone's problem on here? This will be great for the sport it will get people back it to it and it will bring more people in to it. *ITS A WIN WIN FOR EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> I myself have not shot one, but have family that has and ownes them. They are unable to pull a compound because of injuries. So, Yes, I have been around x-bows and have some knowledge of them, but not enough that I would attempt to try to teach anyone how to use one.


But you have enough knowledge of them to know that the users of them are ******* idiots... and would endanger the lives of your children on the 3D range?


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

First, I don't own or shoot a Xbow. IBO has had a Xbow class for many years, no problems there. At most of the IBO shoots, I see the Xbow shooters shoot together.
They seem to be a real close group (having more fun then most). I was told that there has only been a handful of scores over even. How can a Xbow bolt do any more to a target then a compound arrow. Xbows don't shoot 30Xs or 27s, they shoot 23s or smaller shaft size. The people I see shooting Xbows at a National events are some of the best, safest shooters on the course.
Thats just my 2 cents. Dave


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> But you have enough knowledge of them to know that the users of them are ******* idiots... and would endanger the lives of your children on the 3D range?


Did I say all X-bow shooters? No I did not. Just voicing what I have seen in my area. I have a cousin that wanted to start shooting a x-bow after he had his pointer, middlefinger and thumb mashed off at work. After trying to shoot both left and right handed with a compound he finaly gave up and got his peperwork to hunt with a x-bow. After getting to know some of the x-bow shooters around him, he decided to hang that up also. He is slowly learning to use his ring finger to shoot his compound. 
I have nothing against x-bows let me make that clear. What I do have a problem with is people who choose to use anything, be it a x-bow, compound, traditional bow, car, or gun in a unsafe way.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

i dont see a problem with ASA or any other leagues or tourneys having a xbow class...especially if its a seperate class...no different then having a freestyle class and a hunter class and a hunter freestyle and whatever else...

no reason to discriminate those that choose to shoot xbow or cant for whatever reason shoot compound .... 

its not hurting the compound shooters anyway...only adding the opportunity for more shooters to enjoy the tourney


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> What I do have a problem with is people who choose to use anything, be it a x-bow, compound, traditional bow, car, or gun in a unsafe way.


Then say that. You stated the following : "And trust me there is alot of ******* idiots in our area. As for me, I would be afraid those idiots would think it was ok for them to show up at our clubs to shoot. Would you want some moron shooting around your little ones? Sure, compound bows can be and are just as dangerous in the wrong hands. But if you could stop a dangerous situation from happening, why wouldnt you?"

You were referring to Xbow shooters... not archers in general as you were backing your buddies opinion of all crossbow shooters as poachers and being unsafe.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> Did I say all X-bow shooters? No I did not. Just voicing what I have seen in my area. I have a cousin that wanted to start shooting a x-bow after he had his pointer, middlefinger and thumb mashed off at work. After trying to shoot both left and right handed with a compound he finaly gave up and got his peperwork to hunt with a x-bow. After getting to know some of the x-bow shooters around him, he decided to hang that up also. He is slowly learning to use his ring finger to shoot his compound.
> I have nothing against x-bows let me make that clear. What I do have a problem with is people who choose to use anything, be it a x-bow, compound, traditional bow, car, or gun in a unsafe way.


Well, I do understand that. You will find these slobs everywhere, and with various weapons. NO, I do not know your area and do not argue your observations as you may well be flooded with this type.
As for unethical/illegal hunting practices, a slob is a slob regardless. I have seen guys riding up and down dirt roads with rifles out the windows.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)




----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

JAG said:


>


:chortle: The wheels on the bus go round and round.....


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

You guys might have some great guys in your areas that shoot x-bows, and the ones in our areas have just given them a bad rep. I guess maybe we should be alittle more open minded about it and give them a fair chance.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Based off of what I read, it looks like they are very much on top of the safety issue. The rules are very specific in regard to having a working safety, only cocking it at the stake, etc. One thing I didn't see was time allowed at the stake. I guess it will be the same as all other classes. If it gets more people there, then I have no problem with it. Kentucky is already pretty stacked up...they may have to come up with more ranges to handle everyone.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I want a crossbow. You have to be handicapped to hunt with them here.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> I did not spread misinformation! Ever saw a bowhunter shoot at a deer out of the cab of a truck, crossbow shooters love to do this because there is no bang! however poaching is like cheating it happens. A freind of mine was almost shot by a guy shooting his x bow out of a truck window. some of you guys and gals may see x bows at 3D shoots but not in my area as our insurance will not permit it


I have to ask if you have? Did you report them?
It is obvious that you haven't a clue about poaching which is a good thing.. The majority of poachers use a 22short.. Ever tried getting a 36in limb thru a truck window?



bclowman said:


> not a fan of x-bows. 99% of the x-bow shooters around here are your ******** night* hunters.


Do you know 100% of the xbow shooters or are you saying that those you hang out with? I thought that the stereotype was that ALL hunters were ******** so that added little to the attempted insult

So many more to address but time constraints don't permit.. I see that many here lack the basic knowledge of the functions and uses of the xbow and there limits... People worry too much about what the other guy is using without actually thinking about what they are saying.. 

Think about the different classes at the 3d shoot, do you think that xbow will be in any of those classes or should common sense tell you it would be in a separate class of its own?

Safety seems to be a concern in some of these posts
1. crossbows are to be cocked at the target just like verticals
2. the bolt/arrow is put in place AFTER the string is cocked and secured
3. Safety is AUTOMATICALLY applied when cocked, you can not cock a xbow without the safety engaging, the safety must be disengaged before shooting

So lets recap the compound
hmm there are NO manufacturer installed safety features
Release aids 
again no installed safety features

Is it the weapon or the shooter that many fear...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

everyone chill and get along no need for trashing,bashing,cursing,arguing with each other--remember the title archers helping archers not archers arguing with archers


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

possum#1 said:


> To each his own.I think this will open the door for people that would not be able to enjoy the world of 3-d.


Times 2


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> everyone chill and get along no need for trashing,bashing,cursing,arguing with each other--remember the title archers helping archers not archers arguing with archers


I agree, there are just as many bad apples in every weapon category and to try and portray one as more evil is ridiculous. IMO you will find that the xbow archers that attend 3d shoots and competing a different caliber, just as for the most part the other classes of vertical archers are those that are those most competitive, not slobbish..


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

possum#1 said:


> To each his own.I think this will open the door for people that would not be able to enjoy the world of 3-d.


I agree, some people can't shoot a bow so something close to that would be a xbow. Archers who don't welcome a xbow would be like the gun hunters not welcoming a muzzle loader. If you don't like them just don't go around them.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Well here we have been shooting xbow's in 3-d with everyone else since the mid 80's, we have seen no issues at all with them,they have their saftey rules just like everyone else does heck we have an open class where they can infact shoot against the compounds, its a non issue


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*xbows*

Xbows have been allowed up here in Canada for a long time..both hunting and 3-d...They have opened the door for people that still like the sport of archery but dont have time to practice or maybe just have physical issues.
I dont shoot a xbow myself , i know that i am way more accurate with a compound then a xbow and you will find 99% of the time scores are higher in 3d with a compound.
Live with it and try and help them ...maybe you can convert them to a compound 

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

I just posted a update to the rules in the crossbow forum.


----------

